# TTE - 93307/93308 and 93320/93321



## stgregor (Aug 20, 2008)

Is it possible to perform a complete doppler (93320 - pulsed wave and/or continuous wave with spectral display) when the documentation requirements are not met for a complete echo exam? There are no documentation requirements in CPT for 93320 and 93321, and in the CPT book, it states that 93320 can be used in conjunction with 93303, *93304*, 93307, *93308*, 93312, 93314, 93315, 93317, 93350. 

My thought is that if the documentation supports pulsed wave and/or continuous wave doppler with spectral display, then why not code 93320 with 93308 (unless it's a follow up examination)? I know that some carriers/payers insist that 93320 be billed with 93307 and 93321 with 93308, but my carrier doesn't have that limitation. 

I'm really confused about this. I guess what is really throwing me is the CPT language/instructions indicating that 93320 is OK to use in conjunction with 93308.


----------



## ramcpc (Aug 23, 2008)

*Add-on Coder never billed alone!*

Hi..

93320 and 93321 is an Add-on codes, it should not be billed alone. It should be billed along with the CPT 93303, 93304, 93307, 93308, 93312, 93314, 93315, 93317 and 93350. 93320 and 93321 will be rendered by the provider to patient along with above given CPT Codes(Primary service(s)).

Conclusion: You can bill 93320 with 93308, If the provider documented both the services in his/her report. So you need a documentation for add-on codes also.

Thanks,
B.T.RamKumar, MBA,CPC.


----------



## jmccollum (Sep 5, 2008)

I am not sure I understand how you can bill a complete doppler(93320) with a limited echo(93308) when the physician is only doing a limited study. Please help. 

Thanks, 
jmccollum


----------



## Lucile (Feb 2, 2009)

*echo*

What should the documentation read in order  to bill 93321 
I know it cannot be billed alone, 93015 Etc.and so on


----------



## RKN122306 (Feb 4, 2009)

If you are billing a limited Echo, 93308 you should bill a limited doppler 93321. As long as the doctor did a doppler on patient.  Sometimes when a limited echo is done they cannot read/do the test completely.

The documentation should say the doc did a limited echo AND doppler for such and such reason.


----------



## crazyaboutcoding (Aug 31, 2009)

........


----------

